

Ask HN: Interesting startups in the Kansas City area? - peacemaker

I recently moved to the area and thought I&#x27;d check HN to see if anyone is part of (or running) an interesting startup here?<p>I&#x27;m a developer who just sold my software business and I&#x27;m looking for something awesome to work on next.
======
caseysoftware
I'm not KC-based but visited often for various companies.

Check out [http://www.kcitp.com/](http://www.kcitp.com/) and
[http://thinkbigpartners.com/](http://thinkbigpartners.com/) for a cheat sheet
on what's going on in the area. They're not comprehensive but cover a good
portion of the space.

~~~
peacemaker
Awesome, thanks for the links they'll be really useful :)

